# 4 bantam egg cups



## gnu (4 Apr 2011)

Here is 4 bantam egg cups to get the egg cup challenge started. They are small sized for bantam eggs and made in yew, box, fruitwood and beech.


----------



## Leo (4 Apr 2011)

Very nice start to the challenge Gnu =D> . I haven't even started mine yet.. #-o


----------



## miles_hot (4 Apr 2011)

note that the challenge rules suggest / require that you don't post pictures before the entry date..

Nice cups though


----------



## Blister (4 Apr 2011)

gnu

I assume these are just to get people motivated and not your entry items ?

If they are your entry items can you please remove them and read the rules regarding uploading of entry images on this link april-eggcup-challenge-the-requirements-and-rules-t49867.html

Thanks


----------



## miles_hot (4 Apr 2011)

Allen - by quoting the picture you've prevented him from removing the image unless you edit your quote


----------



## Blister (4 Apr 2011)

miles_hot":19wdab60 said:


> Allen - by quoting the picture you've prevented him from removing the image unless you edit your quote





Done


----------



## jumps (4 Apr 2011)

I must admit I assumed they were a taster, with the thread title effectively being a statement clarifying that they would be ineligible...... but then again 

My initial choice of wood prepared just shy of my interpretation of what's suitable for 'medium sized chicken eggs' and has therefore been put aside for the 'bantam egg' challenge when it happens.


----------



## gus3049 (4 Apr 2011)

i assume that these are just to give us all inspiration as Mr Gnu hasn't ever been in the competition and I don't see a late entry.

Very nice though.


----------

